
Ask HN: What are good alternatives for wordpress.com? - nyc111
I&#x27;ve been using wordpress and wordpress.com for over 10 years. Recently, they started to push a new editor called Gutenberg. This editor is supposed to solve a non-existent problem for me, namely, it allows you to place items exactly on the page. I have no intention of doing such layout changes. I want my blog to look uniform. I think people at wordpress are nice people but for some reason they decided to push this new editor too arrogantly, like, with annoying alerts that you cannot turn off.<p>I tried the new editor and I didn&#x27;t like it. Most of the things I use are now hidden under menus e.g. I need 3-4 additional clicks for customizing links that I used to do with one click. Editing got too distracting with borders and menus appearing and disappearing randomly.<p>So I decided to look for alternatives. If they&#x27;ve been less arrogant about pushing it, I would have stayed. The thing is, I doubt that there are any other alternatives as developed as wordpress.com. Any Suggestions? Thanks.
======
sjs382
If you install both Classic Editor[0] and Disable Gutenberg[1] plugins, then
your WordPress install should look and function the same once 5.0 hits. You
can install these plugins ahead of time to be read, too. I'm not sure if this
applies to WordPress.com (I'm only familiar with .org), but it's something to
investigate.

[0] [https://wordpress.org/plugins/classic-
editor/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/classic-editor/)

[1] [https://wordpress.org/plugins/disable-
gutenberg/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/disable-gutenberg/)

------
RandomGuyDTB
Blogspot is still kicking. There's also Google Sites, which I used for several
years and still recommend (use the "old" editor).

